# Help! Playa Linda Aruba on 24 hour hold!



## coachb (Jan 22, 2016)

Please help, I have a 24 hour hold on Playa Linda in Aruba for May 22-29. It's a 1br unit L44. We have previously stayed at the Ren downtown and enjoyed it. My wife would stay there again (and we can get it in a trade via II) but we (mainly me) would prefer to be on a beach. We want no part of the Marriots on Palm.....having walked the area and didn't care for the crowds. How is the Beach area at Playa Linda? Anyone familiar with the unit we could get? Is the beach area at Playa Linda crowded? Closer to Eagle? Any ongoing construction? How are the units? TIA!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't forget to check the TUG Review Database, Tripadvisor and Yelp. 

Renaissance Aruba Resort & Casino deposits into Interval - https://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=HTB&parentResortCode=HTB#.VqIxqZorJDA

If your dates are flexible, it's not hard to book. I see deposits often but you probably need to setup an OGS if you want a specific time period. Here's what I currently see via an II exchange - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237615 (NOTE: Must login as a TUG member to view).  Also search the TUG sightings forum using "Renaissance" to see previous postings.

*NOTE: There are currently lots of dates available for the entire year via Interval Cash Getaways.*

Good Luck


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 22, 2016)

We just got back from the zoo (Marriott- as we call it), although this time we stayed at Ocean Club which is much better than the Surf Club beach.

We always take a walk down to Playa Linda, to their beach bar to met up with some friends.  You will love it, the beach isn't in anyway as crowded as the Surf Club, palapas are easier to get, shorter distance from rooms to the beach,  staff is extremely friendly, overall I think the people staying there are friendlier as its a smaller resort deeded weeks & unit numbers so it's the same people each week each year.

The units are a little more dated than the Marriott's, but tropical decor & clean.

There's a link to the resort map, your room is on ground floor, lanai.

http://www.playalinda.com/resort-layout/

I would keep it, I hardly ever see Playa Linda for an exchange, did you have a request in or did you just do a search?


----------



## Solange1201 (Jan 22, 2016)

*playa linda*



coachb said:


> Please help, I have a 24 hour hold on Playa Linda in Aruba for May 22-29. It's a 1br unit L44. We have previously stayed at the Ren downtown and enjoyed it. My wife would stay there again (and we can get it in a trade via II) but we (mainly me) would prefer to be on a beach. We want no part of the Marriots on Palm.....having walked the area and didn't care for the crowds. How is the Beach area at Playa Linda? Anyone familiar with the unit we could get? Is the beach area at Playa Linda crowded? Closer to Eagle? Any ongoing construction? How are the units? TIA!


 this is a amazing location and the rooms and the views are spectacular you should go for it. it is located at the high rises palm beach next to the hyatt.


----------



## coachb (Jan 22, 2016)

will probably keep it. I got it with an exchange, OGS. A little concerned about ground floor unit but really thrilled that the OGS hit. I've walked by the resort a few times and was always intrigued by it. I like the fact that it's in the high rise area but a smaller resort.


----------



## coachb (Jan 22, 2016)

I called the resort but had a little difficulty understanding the lady I spoke with. Just wanted to confirm that my unit would have a king size bed. Also, it wasn't clear to me if we'd have a full or limited kitchen (doesn't really matter). TIA!


----------



## Theousaf (Jan 23, 2016)

coachb said:


> Please help, I have a 24 hour hold on Playa Linda in Aruba for May 22-29. It's a 1br unit L44. We have previously stayed at the Ren downtown and enjoyed it. My wife would stay there again (and we can get it in a trade via II) but we (mainly me) would prefer to be on a beach. We want no part of the Marriots on Palm.....having walked the area and didn't care for the crowds. How is the Beach area at Playa Linda? Anyone familiar with the unit we could get? Is the beach area at Playa Linda crowded? Closer to Eagle? Any ongoing construction? How are the units? TIA!


I have stayed at the Playa Linda a number of times.  Over the last few years they have replaced two of their pools, which are very nice.  Being on Palm Beach, aka "the High Rise Hotel" area is more crowded than Eagle Beach or any of the other beaches.  The good thing is there are many good restaurants and shop nearby.  The units are dated but clean and the staff affable.  I just re read your question and realize that you are going to be there during "Soul Fest".  Google it.  If you like loud soul music you are going to love it, otherwise not.  The Playa Linda is next to Moomba Beach which has a live dj simulcast with DC and Atlanta Radio Stations.  The event lasts the entire week up to Memorial Day.


----------



## coachb (Jan 24, 2016)

Theousaf said:


> I have stayed at the Playa Linda a number of times.  Over the last few years they have replaced two of their pools, which are very nice.  Being on Palm Beach, aka "the High Rise Hotel" area is more crowded than Eagle Beach or any of the other beaches.  The good thing is there are many good restaurants and shop nearby.  The units are dated but clean and the staff affable.  I just re read your question and realize that you are going to be there during "Soul Fest".  Google it.  If you like loud soul music you are going to love it, otherwise not.  The Playa Linda is next to Moomba Beach which has a live dj simulcast with DC and Atlanta Radio Stations.  The event lasts the entire week up to Memorial Day.



Thanks for the heads up on "soul fest". How much would this impact crowds on the beach? How close is Moomba Beach? How intrusive is the noise at Playa Linda and does it go on all day/night?


----------



## Theousaf (Jan 24, 2016)

*Soul Fest*

Moomba beach is a few hundred yards north of the Playa Linda.  Playa Linda is next to the Holiday Inn then comes Moomba Beach then the Marriott Surf Club.    The last few years the main concert was at Nikki Beach down by the airport although there are events going on all week.  I doubt the Playa Linda will be more crowded due to the event but the Holiday Inn will be.


----------



## coachb (Jan 24, 2016)

Theousaf said:


> Moomba beach is a few hundred yards north of the Playa Linda.  Playa Linda is next to the Holiday Inn then comes Moomba Beach then the Marriott Surf Club.    The last few years the main concert was at Nikki Beach down by the airport although there are events going on all week.  I doubt the Playa Linda will be more crowded due to the event but the Holiday Inn will be.



Thanks, that is helpful. How loud does it get at the Playa Linda? How early does it start and how late can we expect it? I'm trying to determine if the noise from the event is going to detract from our time at the Playa Linda.
Thanks again.


----------



## Theousaf (Jan 24, 2016)

coachb said:


> Thanks, that is helpful. How loud does it get at the Playa Linda? How early does it start and how late can we expect it? I'm trying to determine if the noise from the event is going to detract from our time at the Playa Linda.
> Thanks again.


I suspect you will be able to hear the music but it won't be blaring and the years I've gone there has only been one or two events at Moomba during that week.   The Holiday Inn takes up a pretty wide footprint on Palm Beach, being that they have three buildings, so it will be a good buffer between you and Moomba.  You will probably hear it but it wouldn't bother me, but then again I like the music.  Keep in mind that this time of year in Aruba is not "prime" season so other than Soul Fest it should not be overly crowded.  It doesn't start real early but might go to midnight.  Moomba generally has a live dj Friday and Sunday nights year round.


----------



## topmom101 (Jan 25, 2016)

I am an owner at Playa Linda and can answer most of your questions. First off, you were lucky to trade into the PL as it is hard to do. Your 1 bedroom lanai does have a full kitchen. Yes, the units are a little dated but they are clean and comfortable.  All units have king sized beds.  The beach does get crowded and if locating a front row palapa (chickee) is important to you you will have to get up early in the morning.  You will be competing against fixed week owners who like to stake out their regular spot on the beach (I am guilty of that). However, the PL has 2 pools, one of which is a brand new adult-only pool with lots of palapas and lounges. 

Music from Moomba will not be an issue, you will not even hear it.  The PL is a very quiet resort but is the best located TS in Aruba so renting a car is not necessary. You are literally in the heart of Palm Beach with its many restaurants, shops and casinos.  Taxis are readily available at the front entrance and you can take a bus almost anywhere.   Look for Carlito's beach bar on the property and meet the owner, Juan. Tell him Mariella sent you.  Also, go to Scott's Brats, also on beach property for delicious and inexpensive breakfast and lunch.  We have a Dunkin Donuts but also offer complementary coffee every morning from 6-9 right on the beach. 

If you have any more specific questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 8, 2017)

I am looking to rent a unit for April 2018.  My choices are:  La Cabana ocean front 2 bdrm, Playa Linda unit 424 or the Royal Lanai Suite 60, or Divi Phoenix OF (unit to be assigned) in either the towers or the old section.  I'm torn about which one to book.  All are within a few hundred bucks of each other, so that's not an issue. 

Any advice you can offer would be appreciated.  The Royal Lanai intrigues me but I'm not sure that I'd like being on the ground floor.  And I can't seem to figure out where it is on the resort.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 9, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> I am looking to rent a unit for April 2018.  My choices are:  La Cabana ocean front 2 bdrm, Playa Linda unit 424 or the Royal Lanai Suite 60, or Divi Phoenix OF (unit to be assigned) in either the towers or the old section.  I'm torn about which one to book.  All are within a few hundred bucks of each other, so that's not an issue.
> 
> Any advice you can offer would be appreciated.  The Royal Lanai intrigues me but I'm not sure that I'd like being on the ground floor.  And I can't seem to figure out where it is on the resort.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks so much for the extensive feedback topmom.  After consideration, I've opted for Divi Phoenix because it sounds like the best fit for us. 

My 1st choice for a long time was Playa Linda, but honestly Lanai Suite 60 didn't really appeal to me because it was ground level, and smack in the middle of the resort.  I wanted to be able to open my shades without someone seeing in.  And I was concerned about noise when we're trying to sleep. I saw another unit available there, but then realized that it has no washer/dryer in the unit, and the 2nd bedroom has twin beds.  (I'm traveling with another couple, so we prefer one bed because we like our spouses.) The final deal killer was the thought of getting up at the crack of dawn to reserve a palapa. 

Divi Phoenix was my 2nd choice, but after seeing your write up and chatting with the owner at length, I think that this is going to be the best fit for us.  The location seems ideal, because I like being near the action, but not necessarily is the middle of it.  I actually would have loved being in the older, larger "old" section with its dedicated pool, but not having a washer/dryer in the unit was killing me.  We've become hopelessly spoiled by having an en suite laundry, as it allows us to pack much, much lighter.  I know that there is a coin laundry on site, but I'd prefer the convenience of having it in the room.

The owner was very nice and is actually going to book a different week at our request.  We'll have to give up the penthouse for a "regular" 2 bdrm lockoff in the newer section, but I actually prefer that floor plan to the goofy layout of the penthouse (it has a full bath on the main floor, and 2 bdrms and a shared full bath on the upper level). I'm just hoping I get a high enough room so that I can see the ocean from my room!

I do have one question: Is Divi Phoenix on the bus line?  We will be renting a car, but would love to use the bus to get to restaurants that we can't walk to. 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 9, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> Thanks so much for the extensive feedback topmom.  After consideration, I've opted for Divi Phoenix because it sounds like the best fit for us.
> 
> My 1st choice for a long time was Playa Linda, but honestly Lanai Suite 60 didn't really appeal to me because it was ground level, and smack in the middle of the resort.  I wanted to be able to open my shades without someone seeing in.  And I was concerned about noise when we're trying to sleep. I saw another unit available there, but then realized that it has no washer/dryer in the unit, and the 2nd bedroom has twin beds.  (I'm traveling with another couple, so we prefer one bed because we like our spouses.) The final deal killer was the thought of getting up at the crack of dawn to reserve a palapa.
> 
> ...



Yes, the Phoenix is on the bus line. I am assuming you meant to write you are not renting a car?


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 9, 2017)

topmom101 said:


> Yes, the Phoenix is on the bus line. I am assuming you meant to write you are not renting a car?



We actually will rent a car to bee bop around in.  But when we go to dinner, we like to forego the car because we like to enjoy a little vino.  Actually a lot of vino, but who's counting when you're on vacation?


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 9, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> We actually will rent a car to bee bop around in.  But when we go to dinner, we like to forego the car because we like to enjoy a little vino.  Actually a lot of vino, but who's counting when you're on vacation?



Oh, OK. That sounds like a great plan.  Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## coachb (Jan 17, 2019)

Bumping this as I have ANOTHER 24 hour hold on a trade in to the Playa Linda. As this original thread was a source of wonderful information, I thought I'd venture here again. We LOVED our stay at the Playa and are thrilled our search hit again. Last time we were spoiled with a lanai unit just steps to the adult pool.

My 24 hold this time is on a 1BR unit #543. In looking at the resort map up thread, is this on the fifth floor in Phase III facing the Holiday Inn? If so, any thoughts on this location? Any newsworthy updates at the Playa? I read online about a beach replenishment taking place last fall, is that complete? Any other thoughts/suggestions?

TIA,

CoachB


----------



## topmom101 (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow, you sure hit the jackpot again.  Playa Linda is hard to trade into as very few owners deposit their weeks since units easily rent for more than double MF. You are correct on the location and will have a nice view from the 5th floor. Some changes have taken place in the last year.  On the plus side, WiFi is now free. Tubs were removed and walk-in showers installed. Kitchens were updated with new stainless steel appliances.  There are new mattresses in every unit and new furnishings as well. On the negative side, PL has also implemented a Resort Fee of roughly $60-$120 per week depending on unit size. 

That being said, it’s still a great trade. Enjoy your stay!!


----------

